# Installationsanweisung für MONO



## Ulrich Michalik (27. Oktober 2004)

Gibt es eine einfach beschriebene Dokumentation oder Vorgehensweise bei der Installation von MONO (CSharp für Linux)
Evtl. ein vollständiges Installationspaket.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir eine detaillierte Anleitung geben

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## imweasel (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ein Blick auf die MONO-Homepage hätte dir gezeigt das es unter downloads für ziemlich jede Distribution ein passendes Paket gibt.
Wie man ein für deine Distribution passendes Paket installiert, wirst du wissen.


----------

